# Another Spirit



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have read legends that say Wood Spirits bring luck and good fortune. Not sure if that is truly the case, but I did this piece for a sister that is recovering from a major surgery, figured she could use a little luck at this point.

The spirit is made from aspen, sits on a maple "log" and has alder catkins for more visual effect.

Thanks for looking

Mark


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful and a super stand youve mounted it too.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Mark.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

This a very detailed spirit Mark and the sentiment behind it is touching too. May it bring the luck you are looking for mate. N.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A great Spirit Mark hope it brings the luck you want, best wishes to your sister for a speedy recovery


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great job.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Your sister is lucky just having you for a brother.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking spirit! Looks like his beard is almost down to his belly button. :lol:

I like him!

Good luck and prayers for your sister for a speedy recovery.

Rodney


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice looking -- again I am envious of your ability!


----------

